# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Mikrotik - Βοήθεια με συνδεσμολογία και ρυθμίσεις δυκτίου

## trimitsos

Θα ήθελα κάποιον που κατέχει από ΜΤ να μου δώσει τα φώτα του (ελπίζω η φωτό να βοηθήσει...)
Συνδέομαι σαν client με το RouterBoard μου σε ένα κοντινό μου κόμβο (RouteroPC με Mikrotik).

Από το RB μου χρησιμοποιώ ένα από τα τρία του ethernet interfaces για να συνδεσω το
router στο σπίτι μου (όπου χρησιμοποιώ ένα subnet .248 ή /29 από τον κομβούχο μου)

Θέλω να τραβίξω μία δεύτερη γραμμή από το RB μου (απο ένα ελεύθερο του LAN interface - π.χ. RB-eth2) η οποία να πηγαίνει 
απευθείας στο Desktop-PC2 της αδερφής μου (άλλος όροφος) αλλά να το βάλω στο ίδιο Subnet με το δικό μου ώστε να έχουμε και κοινό δύκτιο.

Είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο;
1. ΑΝ ναι θα χρειαστώ static route στο MT του κομβούχου μου ή στο δικό μου ΜΤ? (ποιο θα είναι αυτό)?
2. Μία βοήθεια με τις IP του PC2, του eth2 στο RB και με τα gate way (κόκκινη γραμματοσειρά)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## gas

Μπορεις να κανεις bridge τις eth του MT οποτε θα ειναι σαν switch και αν σου φτανουν οι IP's που σου εχει δωσει ο κομβουχος εισαι ΟΚ.

----------


## Space

Βαλε σε ενα bridge τα 2 interface (lan1-lan2) και δωσε την ip που χεις για gateway του awmn στο bridge interface.

----------


## trimitsos

1. Δλδ το Bridge θα έχει Δική του IP;
2. Υπάρχει ρύθμιση gateway όταν φτιάξω το bridge? 
3. To eth2 θα έχει IP στο ίδιο υποδίκτυο με το υπόλοιπο του σπιτιού; (δλδ δεν θα χρειαστεί να φτιάξω άλλο υποδίκτυο στο ΜΤ :: 

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις

----------


## Cha0s

Θα προσθέσεις ένα Bridge Interface.

Θα πας στο Bridge από το menu του winbox αριστερά, και θα πας στην καρτέλα ports.

Εκεί προσθέτεις την eth1 & eth2 στο bridge που μόλις έφτιαξες.

Μετά πας στο IP > Addresses και βρίσκεις την 10.84.251.129/29 και αλλάζεις το Interface από eth1 στο Bridge που μόλις έφτιαξες.

Δεν χρειάζεται να σκαλίσεις κάτι άλλο.


Αν όλα είναι σωστά τότε εσύ και η αδερφή σου θα φαίνεστε ότι είστε στο ίδιο LAN και θα βγαίνετε AWMN όπως πριν, δεν αλλάζει τίποτα.

Ούτε gateways, ούτε τίποτα άλλο δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις.

Στην eth1 & eth2 δεν βάζεις IPs. Τα ξεχνάς αυτά τα interfaces. Πλέον παίζεις με το bridge που έφτιαξες.
Αυτό θεωρείς ως 'interface' και τα eth1/eth2 τα θεωρείς απλά ports σαν να ήταν ένα switch.

Αν τυχών έχεις τίποτα firewall rules για το eth1 interface τότε ενδεχομένως να χρειαστεί να τα αλλάξεις στο bridge που έφτιαξες.

----------


## trimitsos

@CHAOS
Χίλια ευχαριστώ με γλύτωσες απο πολύ κόπο! έκανα ακριβώς ότι είπες κ δούλεψε χάρμα!
Αυτό με το bridge το είχα αντιμετωπίσει και παλαιότερα αλλά δεν είχα σκεφτεί ότι τα eth1&2 δεν πρέπει να έχουν IP σε αντίθεση με το Bridge και δεν μου δούλευε με τίποτα....

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για άλλη μία φορά όλους - AWMN Rules!

----------


## nikolas_350

Έχω μια απορία σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο.
Κάποιος μου είχε πει πως από θέμα επιδόσεων το bridge δεν είναι και το καλύτερο. 
Αυτό που παίξει σε επίπεδο chip σε χαμηλότερο layer δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο σε επιδόσεις;

----------


## NetTraptor

Yap it is.

----------


## raima55

είναι δικός μου, αν θες μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε να βγάλουμε ένα λινκ, αρκεί να προσπαθήσεις να επεκτείνεις το δίκτυο στην περιοχή σου.

----------


## denlinux

To Master Port δεν τρώει cpu......

(Μην βαράτε δεν είδα την ημερομηνία δημοσίευσης του topic)

----------


## trimitsos

> To Master Port δεν τρώει cpu......
> 
> (Μην βαράτε δεν είδα την ημερομηνία δημοσίευσης του topic)


Αν κατάλαβα καλά, μαις και έχω RB που φαίνεται να το υποστηρίζει,
μπορώ να το δουλέψω σε switch mode αντί για bridge και να εξοικονομίσω CPU???

----------

